# Looking for Silverado rim



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a used 5 stock, spoke 17" alloy rim for a 2007 and up silverado 2500 HD.
I can't find one locally. 
I was hoping maybe someone on here might have one.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Oops, that's a stock 5 spoke 17" rim


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2007-2010 Silverado HD Thumbs Up


----------

